# Southdown and Eridge Hunt Ball



## no_no_nanette (16 February 2009)

Anyone going on Friday?


----------



## Flint12 (17 February 2009)

I am  and a mate of mine


----------



## no_no_nanette (17 February 2009)

Brilliant!  we'll all be on the "Turner Table" - maybe see you there, its always a good event! Do you have any good ideas for how we dress according to the Credit Crunch theme?  I thought that all that doom and gloom was something we were trying to get away from!


----------



## Flint12 (17 February 2009)

OK  i have no idea what table i will be on. . .all i know is i will be sitting with the breeder from fielden stud and family and friends. . .lol. . .i havnt been before but my friend has. . .

Hmmm i dont know.. . .i am just wearing a dress i bougt ages ago and can now fit in too haha. . .it is a bit of a doom and gloom theme though isnt it. . .hmm


----------



## Demolition_Derby (17 February 2009)

[quote/]! Do you have any good ideas for how we dress according to the Credit Crunch theme?  I thought that all that doom and gloom was something we were trying to get away from! [/quote]

Make a dress out of money!!


----------



## no_no_nanette (17 February 2009)

Do you have any good ideas for how we dress according to the Credit Crunch theme?  I thought that all that doom and gloom was something we were trying to get away from!

Make a dress out of money!!
		
Click to expand...

Great idea!  The only snag is that because of the credit crunch I don't have any money left to make a dress from ....


----------



## combat_claire (18 February 2009)

Do you have any good ideas for how we dress according to the Credit Crunch theme?  I thought that all that doom and gloom was something we were trying to get away from!

Make a dress out of money!!
		
Click to expand...

Great idea!  The only snag is that because of the credit crunch I don't have any money left to make a dress from ....
		
Click to expand...

Use a binbag then pmsl!! 
 :grin:


----------



## no_no_nanette (18 February 2009)

OK, I'll be the one in the black bin bags!!


----------



## hll29 (19 February 2009)

I'm going  Is it a credit crunch theme - does that mean Guy doesn't have to wear a tux?


----------



## Flint12 (19 February 2009)

ye the theme is the credit crunch. . .don't know about the tux. . .but all the people i know who are going are wearing things they allready have


----------



## no_no_nanette (19 February 2009)

Oi!  Rufus rocks!  I thought  I  was Rufus - there's enough of this split personality stuff going on at the moment, especially on the Breeding forum!


----------

